# Detailed plans to build a haunt.



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

The late JB Corn wrote a series of great books about how to build a professional haunt. It is extremely interesting. I have spent many hours enjoying the ideas presented. It originally cost several hundred dollars but it is now available free. Just follow the link provided and download. Believe it or not there is no catch this time. I fear that someday the link will be gone and this informatio will be lost. 
http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCornCDPage.html


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I enjoy these books so much that I keep posting the link. I think it is genious and I love the book on advanced scene design.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I am with you 100% on loving his books. Good balance of genius and carny. How absolutely cool that it is free. 
There was talk once about the videos being made available as well but I have not seen any more about it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

got it thanks


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Aquayne said:


> I fear that someday the link will be gone and this informatio will be lost.


Never happen. These files are held and cherished by hundreds if not thousands of people. If the link is ever lost, a bunch of replacement locations will appear in very short order. Once the decision was made to release this info into the public domain, haunters everywhere -- both home and pro -- will see to its availability.

I think they're great. A lot of that stuff is industry standard now.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I downloaded it all tonight and can't wait to get time to watch/read all of it. Thanks.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you, looks great!!!


----------

